# Nachwuchs / Hybrid?



## LotP (15. März 2012)

Hi, ich hab Nachwuchs und weiß leider nicht was es ist.
Ich & Mein Teich <- Für mehr Informationen über mich.
Habe in diesem Thread auch erwähnt, dass ich Notropis Nachwuchs habe, diese meine ich jedoch nicht.
Ausgangssituation im Teich:
 2 Goldfische die ich schon ewig hab. Noch nie gelaicht, Nachwuchs oder ähnliches (denke gleiches Geschlecht)
 5 Kois, jedoch sicherlich noch nicht Geschlechtsreif
 1 Spiegelkarpfen, adult
 1 Brachse, adult.

Teich is letztes Jahr erst neu entstanden. Spricht die Fische haben sich erst Juli/August oder so alle getroffen^^.
Im Spätherbst bereits waren 5 Jungfische zu sehen. Von denen habe ich leider keie Bilder. Sind jedoch alle wie die die ich im Album habe. diese waren in kürzester Zeit 5-6 cm.
Jetzt hab ich nach dem Frühjahrsputz schon wieder 2-3 kleinere gesehen. (Die 5 von letzten Hebst bisher noch nicht) Einen hab ich heut erwischt und gleich mal fotografiert.
Ich weiß nicht wirklich was es ist. Is da ne Kreuzung zwischen Brachse/Karpfen/goldis irgendwie warscheinlich?
Mich irritiert vor allem halt auch, dass die 5 Jungfische letzten Hebst schon so groß waren. (Waren auch relativ hoch)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Säp


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Hi,

den großen Schuppen nach sinds kleine Goldfische. (Karpfen wären auch noch schlanker)Vieleicht hing etwas Goldfischlaich an eingebrachten Pflanzen, oder deine 2 sind doch net Eingeschlechtlich.

Goldfische kreuzen sich nicht mit Karpfen, noch mit Bleien

MfG frank


----------



## LotP (15. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Danke dir für die flotte Antwort. Das mit den Wasserpflanzen könnte theoretisch sein, wobei ich da eigentlich schon recht genau geschaut hab. Vllt haben ja die Goldis wirklich nicht gelaicht die letzten Jahre weil einfach der Platz so gering war.
Nur halt die Größe der vom Herbst passt halt meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht zu Goldfischen. Die sind richtig schnell gewachsen. 5-6cm war eher etwas vorsichtig geschätzt. eher 8.  wie schauts mit Karpfen+Brachse aus?


----------



## canis (15. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Guten Abend



LotP schrieb:


> wie schauts mit Karpfen+Brachse aus?



Hybriden zwischen __ Brachsen und Karpfen sind mir nicht bekannt. Brachsen können sich aber mit einigen anderen Cypriniden kreuzen. 

Bin wie Frank auch klar der Meinung, dass es sich um junge Goldfische handelt.


----------



## LotP (17. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Mir hat halt n Kumpel erzählt, dass n Verwandter von ihm Mischlinge aus __ Brachsen und Goldfischen hat... drum dacht ich mir, dass das so was bei mir auch der Fall sein könnte.
Ich versuch mal einen der größeren zu erwischen  wenn sie wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Servus Säp,
das sind zu 98% Goldfische.

In 2 Jahren sind die dann auch soweit, zügiges Handeln ist also angesagt.


----------



## nico1985 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Hallo, ich bin jetzt seit 2 Jahren dabei eigene kleine Kois aufzuziehen, da ich eigentlich alles nur reine Koi im Teich habe, sind bei den kleinen Kois mehrere dabei die nen __ Schleierschwanz haben!!!! Finde ich sehr merkwürdig!


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Nico,
da war wohl noch etwas anderes Erbgut drin.
Solange sie Barteln haben ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## LotP (22. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

So, um das Thema soweit abzuschließen:

Hab einen der Größeren erwischt.
Keine Barteln und auch ansonsten so wie die Kleinen.
Also nach allem was ich im diesem Thread erfahren hab auch Goldfische.
Groß sind sie trotzdem. Sind höchstens 6 Monate alt und schon über 8 cm lang. (ist das normal? Wachsen hammer schnell)

Abschließend noch mal Fotos:


----------



## Ironm (22. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

__ Graskarpfen oder __ Rotfeder? 

Die fehlenden Barteln und das schnelle Wachstum würden darauf hindeuten.

Bin aber kein Fischspezialist!

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Hi Säp,

das ist eindeutig ein __ Goldfisch Man kann schön 26 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie zählen

__ Rotfeder kanns keine sein da diese ein oberständiges Maul und rote Flossen und ne deutlich kleinere Rückenflosse hat. 
Der __ Weißer Amur ist nur mit den __ Döbel zu verwechseln und vermehrt sich nur in der Fischzucht nach Hormongaben

Kann man ganz leicht im Lexikon nachschlagen wenn man den grünen Namen anklickt

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Säp,
bei guter Fütterung erreichen Goldfische auch mal die 40cm Marke. :shock
Du kannst dir wohl vorstellen, dass die bei der guten Vermehrungsrate schnell überhand nehmen können.
Die beiden älteren sind wohl doch nicht Gleichgeschlechtlich und die Nachkommen sicher nicht.


----------



## frido (22. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Soweit ich weiß, ist der __ Goldfisch eine farbige Zuchtform der __ Karausche und kann sich auch nur mit dieser kreuzen. Kreuzungen von Goldie´s mit Karpfen, Weißfischen oder sogar __ Graskarpfen sind nicht möglich. Tippe auch auf die "Laich an Pflanzen" Theorie.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Hi Frido,

nee, der ostasiatische __ Goldfisch hat mit der europäischen __ Karausche (Carassius carassius) gar nichts zu tun, ist also keine Farbform von dieser. (gehören zwar zur selben Gattung, sind aber völlig unterschiedliche Arten)

Manche sagen das der Goldfisch ne Farbform vom __ Giebel sei, aber auch da sind sich die Ichtyologen uneins. Viele teilen beide in 2 selbstständige Arten auf u.a da sich Goldfisch (Carassius auratus v. auratus - bzw. Carassius auratus) und Giebel (Carassius auratus v. gibelio - bzw. Carassius gibelio) nicht kreuzen und es auch noch ein paar andere Unterschiede gibt

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (23. März 2012)

*AW: Nachwuchs / Hybrid?*

Hallo,
ich sehe auch einen __ Goldfisch.
Hier gibt es was zu Karpfenhybriden:
http://www.krohmfohrlaender.westarp.de/leseproben/89432649.pdf


----------

